# Finnex Lighting help on 75 Gallon?



## xmpjx (May 31, 2015)

This thread has some information, and links to some good info that helped me out: 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/#/forumsite/20495/topics/884898


----------



## mattsoccer20 (Nov 8, 2011)

xmpjx said:


> This thread has some information, and links to some good info that helped me out:
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/#/forumsite/20495/topics/884898


That link just took me to the home page

Any Finnex experts? lol


----------



## xmpjx (May 31, 2015)

mattsoccer20 said:


> That link just took me to the home page
> 
> Any Finnex experts? lol




Sorry, I posted that from my phone. On the computer it also takes me to the homepage, doesn't on my phone though..odd. Posting from my computer now, hopefully it will work. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=884898&highlight=converting+watts+par



One of the links in the post leads to this thread:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=184634

The link I found most helpful from it was this one:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=160396


If the links still don't work, then I don't get it lol from the information I could find I chose the Finnex ray 2, and Finnex planted+ (based on PAR info I could find, my budget, and reviews from other Finnex users I found on multiple other sites) for my 30g planted/dirted aquarium. Hopefully someone with a lot more knowledge than me will reply to your post, I don't feel I know enough to post a bunch of facts/opinions.

Good luck with your lights, hopefully the links work and have some useful information for you.


----------



## rebelbuck1993 (Sep 3, 2014)

planted plus will put you around 30-50 par depending on the tank conditions if placed directly underneath the light however if you have alot of plants front to back you will need two planted plus fixtures for even lighting(this is what i am going to do) the ray2 will put you above 40+par HIGH LIGHT but once again you will still probally need two for full coverage. P.S. look at my sigs and see how nice the planted plus is then decide for your self.

Bump: but to answer your question. yes the planted plus is plenty for most plant light needs, and if you feel like you need more light you could always run the t5ho where you need it in the front or back, for a few hours a day in addition to the planted plus. also the planted plus fixture is only ~3" and it lights up the 33long as if i had a big spot light on it,


----------



## mattsoccer20 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for the reply's! Ill have to think this through lol


----------



## badbart (Jul 28, 2009)

I also have a 75 gallon, one planted plus and a t5 fixture on a highlight co2 and ferts tank. i love the planted plus and want to get rid of the t5. I've tried to find PAR numbers for the 48" planted plus and can't find any info. Would two planted plus strips be high light considered high light on my 75 gallon??


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

badbart said:


> I also have a 75 gallon, one planted plus and a t5 fixture on a highlight co2 and ferts tank. i love the planted plus and want to get rid of the t5. I've tried to find PAR numbers for the 48" planted plus and can't find any info. Would two planted plus strips be high light considered high light on my 75 gallon??


I think it would be a good amount of light... could probably grow anything with that much
tylergvolk runs 4x 36" planted + fixtures on his 125 gallon
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=714770

What are currently your most demanding plants?


----------



## Jcstank (Jan 3, 2015)

Hoppy tested for Par on his Planted plus at 25" (I think it was 48") from the substrate and got around 35 PAR using his meter. I purchased a planted + (got it yesterday) and mine is at 25" from the substrate right now on a timer for 8 hours to start with a 1 hour siesta in between. I will report back in a month or two after my plants have had time to adjust and hopefully grow well. Formerly I had a two bulb T5HO Odysea fixture and it was too much light for my 75 gallon even dosing with Excel.


----------



## chuckz07 (Feb 1, 2011)

I recently had a 75 gallon. Downsized to a 45 cube. I have a 48" monster ray and Ray II that I would be willing to sell you if you want to go the led route. Had them in use for about 5-6 months. Also have Catalina 4x48 T5HO with bulbs.


----------



## badbart (Jul 28, 2009)

chuckz07 said:


> I recently had a 75 gallon. Downsized to a 45 cube. I have a 48" monster ray and Ray II that I would be willing to sell you if you want to go the led route. Had them in use for about 5-6 months. Also have Catalina 4x48 T5HO with bulbs.


Thanks but I just order the Finnex Planted+ 24/7 from Amazon. I'm going to have the Finnex Planted+ on a timer and use the sun rise and set on the Planted+ 24/7.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm planning on doing this for my 75 gallon. 2 planted+24/7. Need two for the depth of the tank, assuming you have ~3 inches of substrate and not using the legs it'd be around 18" from light to substrate which is what I have on my 29 gallon. Using just 1 of those on there I'm able to grow pretty much everything but need pressurized co2 to do it or its algae fest. Even at 21" you should for sure be medium light, and where the two overlap in the middle it could be near high light.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyphos (Jan 27, 2007)

Maybe a bit late but,

I find the Planted +, too dim even for a 40 Breeder.
I picked up a Ray II after and it works great.

Go with a RayII..


----------



## Fujiija (Feb 24, 2012)

I have a 48" Ray II and 48" Monster on my 75 gallon. I have been running for a year and a half.

What I do find is that I always have a slight BBA problem throughout my tank. I am now running it 3" above the tank rim and even use a glass cover (I measured the PAR and the glass top cuts down the PAR by 10 or 10% depending on the location in the tank). I also moved the Ray II to the back position and moved the Monster to the front of the tank hoping that my groundcover will have less of an ongoing low level BBA problem.

Is everybody raising the lights above the tank? The lights are too strong to sit right at the rim IMO. I see a lot of people hanging that combination of lights - assuming they are also seeing some algae, like me, that just will not go away. I have resorted to daily spot dosing with Excel, which works, but I think my solution is to raise my lights higher up.


----------



## rebelbuck1993 (Sep 3, 2014)

ray2 is to powerful for that tank with out CO2 you would only need a planted plus for a 75G if you have no CO2


----------



## Fujiija (Feb 24, 2012)

Sorry - I run pressurized CO2 (with a pH controller to drop the pH down by 1 unit), full EI dosing, 50% water change each week (I actually started doing 50% water changes twice a week), 7 hr photoperiod. I have a lot of fish in the tank but I use an Aqueon hose and remove any mulm and waste when doing the water changes. My tank is heavily planted and plants are growing well. I can never totally bring the BBA in check, always relying on daily spot dose of Excel and some hydrogen peroxide if needed. Thus the assumption that I should probably raise my lights a bit and go from there.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Finnex Fugeray planted plus will give medium light for 75 /80 gallon tank and would be my choice for low tech non CO2 planted tank.
Using 48 inch Finnex Planted plus on my 80 gal low tech tank which is a bit taller than 75 gal.
Ray II would be consideration for me if I was injecting the gas.


----------

